# Anybody ever have a pet bunny?



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2004)

tit got me a pet rabbit so I wouldn't be lonely when she went to Puerto Rico for Thanksgiving and I know nothing about taking care of them.  Has anybody ever had any experience with rabbits?  I don't even have a cage for her yet, just a cardboard box that she hops in and out of as she wishes and rabbit food.  What kind of toys should I get and all that good stuff?  I don't even know how she wants to play, but I pet her alot and she follows me around and stuff.  I'm so confused, but she's really cool


----------



## Vieope (Nov 26, 2004)

_Read about us ... http://www.rabbit.org/ _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2004)

Is this why you were dreaming about Vieope?  I already know why you'd dream about mystery meat and IT.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2004)

actually it's very likely.  I didn't find room for it in my writing but Vieope's ears were crooked just like the rabbits ("Ihop")

she has one ear normal and one that won't stay up.  I don't know if it's broken or if it's cuz she's young or maybe it's genetic 

also the singing coins in the second formation has to do with me volunteering at an elementary school last week and the children connected wires in a similar fashion to turn a light bulb on.

the "TRANSFORM!" is probably cuz I had the TV on Cartoon Network in my sleep, probably Transformers was on or something.  Would also explain the Barney reference except that Barney isn't on that channel


----------



## Mudge (Nov 26, 2004)

Dwarf and a full size.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

My thoughts are to dress it and season it with salt and pepper, dust with flour, saute in olive oil until browned on the outside.  Deglaze with burgandy wine (or use your favorite red wine Chrono), add 2 cups of 1" cubed potatoes, 1 cup carotts and 1 medium cellery.  Cover with beef stock and bring to a boil, place in a 350 degree oven and bake until your veggies are tender and the liquid is reduced and thickened.  For thicker gravey add tomatoe paste or small amount of brown gravey mix.  Corn starch is cool too.  Season to taste and enjoy.

Beats the shit outta picking up rabbit turds


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

I heard bunnies like to play with butter, maybe some spices and an oven preheated to 350*


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn BC, beat me to it!


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> My thoughts are to dress it and season it with salt and pepper, dust with flour, saute in olive oil until browned on the outside.  Deglaze with burgandy wine (or use your favorite red wine Chrono), add 2 cups of 1" cubed potatoes, 1 cup carotts and 1 medium cellery.  Cover with beef stock and bring to a boil, place in a 350 degree oven and bake until your veggies are tender and the liquid is reduced and thickened.  For thicker gravey add tomatoe paste or small amount of brown gravey mix.  Corn starch is cool too.  Season to taste and enjoy.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

>


Vieope?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

Don't cry bro ... UPS it too me and I'll take good care of your lil friend!  Of course you'd need to pack it in ice first ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

Ya know Chrono you could pick up a few more bunnies and make Tit a nice fur coat!  Imagine having sex with her on it when she gets back .... soooooo soft!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

I've had my bunny for several years already, but I have to keep it in the basement because it poops all over the place. It's really big now. Here's the pic below.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Vieope?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Vieope?


You mean to tell me this blue bunny is Vieope?

That explains all those long distant calls to brazil, and his slanted graffitti on the basement walls


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I've had my bunny for several years already, but I have to keep it in the basement because it poops all over the place. It's really big now. Here's the pic below.


omg perfect haha


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

Chrono Tit does not have any blue bunny tat's does she?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

I use to have a bunny for my son when he was little, but my cat made it die.  She scared it to death.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> My thoughts are to dress it and season it with salt and pepper, dust with flour, saute in olive oil until browned on the outside. Deglaze with burgandy wine (or use your favorite red wine Chrono), add 2 cups of 1" cubed potatoes, 1 cup carotts and 1 medium cellery. Cover with beef stock and bring to a boil, place in a 350 degree oven and bake until your veggies are tender and the liquid is reduced and thickened. For thicker gravey add tomatoe paste or small amount of brown gravey mix. Corn starch is cool too. Season to taste and enjoy.
> 
> Beats the shit outta picking up rabbit turds


my bunny read this post n now look at him


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Fred?  I mean Vieope?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my bunny read this post n now look at him


 
What the.........


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my bunny read this post n now look at him


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> My thoughts are to dress it and season it with salt and pepper, dust with flour, saute in olive oil until browned on the outside.  Deglaze with burgandy wine (or use your favorite red wine Chrono), add 2 cups of 1" cubed potatoes, 1 cup carotts and 1 medium cellery.  Cover with beef stock and bring to a boil, place in a 350 degree oven and bake until your veggies are tender and the liquid is reduced and thickened.  For thicker gravey add tomatoe paste or small amount of brown gravey mix.  Corn starch is cool too.  Season to taste and enjoy.
> 
> Beats the shit outta picking up rabbit turds



oh my god your so evil! i can't believe all the detail he went into! lol ... but i must agree, that does sound like a pretty good way to cut back on the bunny poop.....


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



that is so cute.. i want a bunny like that


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2004)

u can't eat ma bunny


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

hahahaha.. this one looks like an Ewok


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

are those real! i freakin want one!


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

i hear guinea pigs make some good eatin too


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

LOL... type bunny into Google and then click images... theres a real scarry one on the first page


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

my daughter is involed with a charity called heifer international. one thing they provide is guinea pigs to peru.


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

lol... yeah theyre a very common meal there... i hear they taste like chicken


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

look what I found... can we get one of these next? :bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

so why when people eat chicken don't they say hhhhmmmm tastes like guinea pig or rattle snake or iguana. lol. they are sweet funny pets tho I always had them as kids.


----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

better yet!!!... can we get one of these? .... its an animal not a wig


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Titanya (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so why when people eat chicken don't they say hhhhmmmm tastes like guinea pig or rattle snake or iguana. lol. they are sweet funny pets tho I always had them as kids.



well honestly i was told they taste kinda like rabbit which i was told taste kinda like chicken... i knew someone who used to travel the world alot... shes eaten everything from cats to antelopes


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2004)

Rabbit tastes nothing like chicken.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my bunny read this post n now look at him


That's what happens when you don't read the tag it say's "line dry, Do not machine dry, do no use fabric softener.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2004)

Every rabbit I have eaten tasted like chocolate.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 26, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you don't read the tag it say's "line dry, Do not machine dry, do no use fabric softener.


lol....


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

This looks like a Gremlin after you get them wet  
What do you call em....Mogwhy or something like that? 





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> hahahaha.. this one looks like an Ewok


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

...


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

Now this little guy was kewl...


----------



## the_menace (Nov 27, 2004)

My little sister has a bunny which is in the cage. As far as taking care of her, the best thing will be to put it inside the cage and have a water bottle (which you can purchase on pet stores) always filled. Sometimes we let it out so it can hop freely on its own and not just be in cage all the time to feel the nature. Just make sure that you watch where she goes and everything is secured.
As far as foods, the selection of food varies from corn, seeds, pellets and especially real vegetables. We feed her celery, carrots, cabbage on occassions and she likes to eat them. For toys, you can buy like a toy carrot or some sort to entertain her.

Oh btw, my tip would be to put newspaper underneath the cage so you can easily remove the poopie when you clean it.


----------



## Hawkwind (Nov 27, 2004)

We had a house rabbit for over 8 years. She had a huge cage (They are happiest with lots of room.) and was litterbox trained, although you should still keep newspaper under the cage.

 We gave her free run of the house when I was around to keep an eye on her, she liked to terrorize the cats and follow my German Shepherds around. They can get to be pretty smart. Ours knew what cupboard her food was in. You need to keep water on hand in a waterbottle all the time. 
 Our rabbit, Bunz, liked to chase balls around the house, the kind you buy in the cat toy aisle and she liked small stuffed animals to play with (throw around) when she was loose. 

 You have to be careful not to let them get under furniture for too long. I've heard that some will pull the stuffing out to make a nest. I never had that trouble. You will also need to get some pre-packaged wooden chew toys for the rabbit so that he/she can keep her teeth worn down and a mineral block for trace minerals. A pelleted diet is more complete by you compliment it with grasses and some fruits and veggies. Ours liked carrot and apple from time to time and some seeds, but she wasn't a huge fan of seeds.

 Ours had one ear up and one down, she was half New Zealand and half lop. She had the huge powerful hindquaters of the New Zealand. 

 When you pick a rabbit up support their backends and they are not so apt to kick. A predator picks them up behind the neck and they tend to fight if you only pick them up that way. Most house rabbits are pretty friendly and ours used to love to be brushed. She used to sit with my daughter for hours just for the companionship. 

 You will also need to clip the rabbits toe-nails if they start to get too long. It's pretty easy to do or you can bring them to the vet. They travel pretty well in a cat carrier if need be. If you decide on more than one you will need to get them both spayed or neutered that way there won't be any territorial battles.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 27, 2004)

Vieope?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 27, 2004)

My last rabbit I'll ever have just passed away this past summer. I was very upset. They are tricky to take care of. I had them growing up all my life b/c my mother was a magician for over 20 years. The best thing is to raise them outdoors.


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 27, 2004)

We had 2 rabbits when i was younger, we didnt keep them in a cage. We had a big backyard, so we let them roam around. Then they started hanging out on the roof of our two story house  I guess so no dogs can chase them. Anyways one of them became roadkill and I dont know what happened to the other.


----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>



You know that band, Aqua? They sang Barbie Girl.


It looks like they had an origy and out poped this.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)

uh Shae I thought you were gonna post something like this

http://www.somethingsexyplanet.com/cart/viewitem.cfm?ID=1406


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Nov 27, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> uh Shae I thought you were gonna post something like this
> 
> http://www.somethingsexyplanet.com/cart/viewitem.cfm?ID=1406



Who can't forget the rabbit that got famous!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


  I made everyone in the jump when I screamed laughing at that!
too funny


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

What the hell is everyone talking about bunny's for, its almost Christmas, not Easter.. 
Talk about freakin Reindeer or something


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

And I thought Crono's animal of choice was that Chinchilla fuzz ball.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 27, 2004)

You need to tell her you like GIRLS. Seriously, WTF? "Im leaving, heres a rabbit."
Thats BULLSHIT; It should be more like,"Im leaving for 3 days, heres my friend Britney. She knows some new tricks you can show me when I get back. Whats a 'pile driver(Not wrestling related)'?"
I know that would never happen, because girls get jealous; but at least,"Im leaving for 3 days, I left a national geographic, and some jerggens lotion in the bathroom."
Just be happy its not,"Im leaving, Bubba volunteered to have fuck you while Im gone."
Bubba: "Alright, you wanna be mommy or daddy?"
Chrono: "Uh..!! Ill be daddy.."
Bubba: "Good, now come here and suck on mommy's dick!"


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 27, 2004)

i like ma rabbit


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

well ... you see he asked me specifically for a bunny... but i must have misunderstood cause i think he wanted this type of bunny instead... i think they have less furr


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

Titanya...where did you find the pic of bouncing boobs?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

She found them here JLB...http://slidje.users.btopenworld.com/bouncy.gif


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 28, 2004)

Just leave it with food and water!!! those suckers are tough! We've had ours so long, its inherited a nickname...the easter present that refuses to die!! YAY!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow...look what was on the boobie site... 
Is that a tooth on the bottom?


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 28, 2004)

i think that's what their teeth are like


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i think that's what their teeth are like


 ....And I thought it was the steroids that made his teeth grow out like that     Must be the closeup shot makes him look more vicious than he really is.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 28, 2004)

i bet tit loves that pic, she has two rats


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Wow...look what was on the boobie site...
> Is that a tooth on the bottom?



that is sooo cute! i love ratties I have a pair of them... yes their teeth are like that, they grow long and slender. I love waking up my ratties in the morning cuz the stretch and yawn and i can see their cute little tongues and their litttle buck teeth.... that rat looks like its trying to bite though... i got bitten by a feeder rat at the pet store i used to work in.... hurt like a bitch and i still have the scar


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 28, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> i got bitten by a feeder rat at the pet store i used to work in.... hurt like a bitch and i still have the scar


good cover up honey.  i guess you won't have another black eye to explain at work tonight


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> that is sooo cute! i love ratties I have a pair of them... yes their teeth are like that, they grow long and slender. I love waking up my ratties in the morning cuz the stretch and yawn and i can see their cute little tongues and their litttle buck teeth.... that rat looks like its trying to bite though... i got bitten by a feeder rat at the pet store i used to work in.... hurt like a bitch and i still have the scar


Yeah I remember years ago I had a friend who had a pet rat that was his pride and joy. He would take him out daily and would brag about what a great rat he was. He always emphasized how tame he was etc.. Then I picked him up one time and the little sob bit me and drew blood. From that point, I've never liked rats much 

But you're right...they are pretty cute when you see them stretch and yawn..


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> But you're right...they are pretty cute when you see them stretch and yawn..



I'm so glad someone else feels this way :bounce: I'll post pictures of mine as soon as i get them


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

okak now i need to find pics of Romeo, Juliette and Valentino. Rats are awesome pets. They are extremely clever and i think very much enjoy interacting with people. My daughters 1st word after Mama, was MoMo (for Romeo).


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> I'm so glad someone else feels this way :bounce: I'll post pictures of mine as soon as i get them


kewl 

It's always nice to know people who appreciate and care for their pets 
As there is nothing I wouldn't do for mine.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Ahhhhh that's mean busy


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

I use to feed rats to my son's frog.


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh that's mean busy


hey.. i was gentle! i could have posted one with a rat in it!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

>


uh-oh: crono's gonna come knockin on my door... i made his girl cry


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


nice find


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I use to feed rats to my son's frog.



what fukin huge frog is this????? the only frog i've ever heard eating rodents is a pacman frog and they only get big enough to eat maybe a baby mouse... but rats are huge! i dont know a frog big enough to down one


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> uh-oh: crono's gonna come knockin on my door... i made his girl cry


Yeah, you bad man you


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

biggest frog


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Giant Red Eye


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Spot


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

that is the coolest frog!!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> that is the coolest frog!!!!


no frog is cooler than...


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

It was a pacman frog, we had two.  One did try to eat the other one once.


----------



## Titanya (Nov 28, 2004)

how big was the frog and how big were the rodents you fed it?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

about the size of a sm. salad plate.  Use to feed them pinkie rats and ones with peach fuzz.   Had to use tongs so they wouldn't get my fingers.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

I've always thought that was pretty crewel to feed rats and mice to other animals. I know they may eat them in the wild, but when they are your pet you have choices of what to feed them. Isn't there anything out there that is equally healthy to feed them besides live animals? Now I used to have large fish that I would feed goldfish. I can except that much easier than feeding animals.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I've always thought that was pretty crewel to feed rats and mice to other animals. I know they may eat them in the wild, but when they are your pet you have choices of what to feed them. Isn't there anything out there that is equally healthy to feed them besides live animals? Now I used to have large fish that I would feed goldfish. I can except that much easier than feeding animals.




They would eat gold fish too.   But I would have to feed them an assload of gold fish to make them full.   One pinkie rat would do the trick.  

I have had Oscar fish before too, they would eat shiners til they couldn't stuff anymore in their bodies.  Tails would be hanging out of their mouths while they swam around.   Had to get rid of them when they out grew the fish tank.  Messy fish.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah... talk about shiners... My tank consisted of an Arawana that was about 3 feet long, 2 huge red oscars, a huge angelfish, a placostamus, and catfish. 

Oscars were the more aggressive, while my Arawana and angel were very peaceful. One thing I found is that fish are like dogs. They will eat and eat and eat and eat more as long as you feed them. But doing so can kill em from what I can remember. I fed my fish goldfish and beef heart meat. As a special treat I would feed them worms.  I loved my fish. After that I raised Discus. They where probably the most nicest looking and colorful fresh water fish there is.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Red Turqoise discus


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is one with a blue cobalt


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

I watched it once.. my brother-in-law has a snake.  he bought live mice & when he fed it he grabbed it by the tail & whacked the head against the table, breaking it's neck.

 nasty..


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I watched it once.. my brother-in-law has a snake. he bought live mice & when he fed it he grabbed it by the tail & whacked the head against the table, breaking it's neck.
> 
> nasty..


Yeah I couldn't do that myself.  
I wouldn't have a pet that required me to do that.

Hell I would keep the feeder mice as pets


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah.. that was bad. when he just dropped it in alive, you would hear it crying while the snake squeezed it.  it's nature, but I really don't want to ever see or hear that again.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> yeah.. that was bad. when he just dropped it in alive, you would hear it crying while the snake squeezed it. it's nature, but I really don't want to ever see or hear that again.


Yeah, I would say that anyone that enjoyed that kind of thing would have a serious mental problem, and definately no compassion for life.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

in vegas there was a pet shop named Yvonne's i used to go in to look at a huge boa they had it was enormous and really pretty but i never went on friday.... feed it a bunny day.


----------



## Titanya (Nov 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> in vegas there was a pet shop named Yvonne's i used to go in to look at a huge boa they had it was enormous and really pretty but i never went on friday.... feed it a bunny day.



Thats how crono got his bunny!!! lol it was a feeder rabbit being sold at the pet store I used to work in... he picked me up at work one day and he saw the cute lil bunny and he just fell in love... he kept asking "theyre not really gonna feed it to something are they??" He acted so pitiful that i bought the bunny for him to give him peace of mind. He really likes the little fuzzball too... It sleeps in his bed at night  isn't that cute?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

that is very cute.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

> He acted so pitiful that i bought the bunny for him to give him peace of mind. He really likes the little fuzzball too... It sleeps in his bed at night  isn't that cute?


The bunny's name doesn't happen to be Vieope?


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

His name is Bugs of course


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 29, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> Thats how crono got his bunny!!! lol it was a feeder rabbit being sold at the pet store I used to work in... he picked me up at work one day and he saw the cute lil bunny and he just fell in love... he kept asking "theyre not really gonna feed it to something are they??" He acted so pitiful that i bought the bunny for him to give him peace of mind. He really likes the little fuzzball too... It sleeps in his bed at night  isn't that cute?


this is ENTIRELY untrue


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 29, 2004)

and his name is Ihop


----------



## irontime (Nov 29, 2004)

Titanya said:
			
		

> It sleeps in his bed at night  isn't that cute?


Awwww, Crono, aren't you the little mushy wushy cutsie wootsie wuvle buns.  


.....So Tit really doesn't cut it anymore and you have to sleep with a rabbit


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 29, 2004)

well thanks a lot tit, now I have to change my name and move messageboards again


----------



## irontime (Nov 29, 2004)

It won't matter bud  Your cutsiness will shine through and give you away


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> this is ENTIRELY untrue


  this is funny Crono..   And Ihop, that's a great name.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 29, 2004)

see?  at least someone can appreciate the manliness in owning a lovey duvy kissy wissy cutesy putesy... ahem... I mean a vicious manly... um... I really can't make having a bunny cool


----------



## irontime (Nov 29, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> see?  at least someone can appreciate the manliness in owning a lovey duvy kissy wissy cutesy putesy... ahem... I mean a vicious manly... um... I really can't make having a bunny cool


sure you can.....eat it, and you will be the man


----------

